
Twitter wants aggressive net neutrality rules - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/02/23/twitter-wants-aggressive-net-neutrality-rules/
======
Vula_Design
Obviously preaching to the choir here, but it's good to see big companies,
that could 'benefit' (when taking a very narrow view) from shaped net
distribution, coming out in support of hardline net neutrality.

